# Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?



## RiffRaff (13. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

die Zierfische aus unserem Mini-Teich sind schon zur Überwinterung ins heimische Aquarium umgezogen.
Da das Becken recht kahl aussieht, habe ich mir überlegt, diese Mini-Seerose zu besorgen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/afrikanische..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item588c178da0

Ich würde die im Pflanzkörbchen im Aquarium überwintern, hoffen, das sie blüht und dann nächstes Frühjahr in den Mini-Teich verfrachten. Im Herbst dann alles wieder zurück.

Kennt jemand diese Mini-Seerose, ist sie fürs Aquarium geeignet?

gruß

Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hi Micha,

also von ner afrikanischen Miniseerose hab ich noch nix gehört. 

die aquareingeeigneten Seerosen (z.B die afrikanische Nymphaea __ lotus oder N. stellata) wachsen allerdings auch nur wenns Wasser über 20 Grad hat)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hi Micha

Ich würde die Seerose im Teich belassen. Zwergseerosen für Teiche gehen meist auf Formen aus kälteren Gebieten zurück, wie z.B. N. tetragona. Es ist zu befürchten, dass sie sogar kalte Überwinterung brauchen, um im nächsten Jahr zu blühen. Dagegen könnte der Bodengrund, wenn man ihn ins Aquarium bringt, in der Wärme für starken Algenwuchs sorgen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RiffRaff (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo,

alles klar, ich werde erstmal von der Auktion abstand nehmen. Habe mir auch mal die Bewertungen angesehen...

Könnte man denn die Nymphaea __ lotus den Winter über im Aquarium halten und im Sommer im Mini-Teich? Gibt es da Erfahrungen zu?
Als Substrat habe ich mir feinen Kies vorgestellt, so 2-4mm, den man noch ganz gut spülen kann.


gruß

Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hi Micha,

Nymphaea __ lotus (Tigerlotus) rot oder grünblättrig ist ja die Standartseerose für Aquarienhaltung. Den Sommer über kann man die auch in den Teich stellen, sie ist an sich recht anspruchlos. Ob es damit  im Becken klappt kommt aber halt auch drauf an wie warm das Wasser im Becken ist. Die heimischen/nordamerikanischen Fischarten und Teichgoldfischformen müssen ja kühl bzw. kalt überwintern ( möglichst um/ <10 Grad), bei solchen Temperaturen wächst aber auch keine Aquarienseerose (da wären dann __ Teichrosen besser geeignet da diese zur Überwinterung wintergrüne Unterwasserblätter behalten
Wenns temperaturmäßig klappen sollte solltest Du dem Substrat auch noch einen Lehmanteil spendieren. Alle Seerosen spechen nämlich sehr gut darauf an

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo,

das ist vermutlich Nymphaea thermarum [Eb.Fisch.] aus Ruanda. Sie wurde erst in den 80iger Jahren entdeckt und ist inzwischen vermutlich in der Natur ausgerottet. Es gab nur einen einzigen Standort, und der wurde zerstört. Nach der Aufsammlung gelangte Samen in einige botanische Gärten, wo die Art jetzt am Leben erhalten wird. Ich hatte sie mal bei mir, als ich Samen von der ersten Nachzucht nach der Aufsammlung erhalten habe. Einen Teil der Pflanzen habe ich an Nymphenburg abgegeben und meine sind leider nur kurzlebig gewesen. Mich wundert es sehr, dass man sie bei Ebay haben kann, und was mich noch mehr wundert ist der Preis. Eine solche Rarität hätte ich jetzt mindestens im dreistelligen Bereich angesiedelt.


----------



## Mario09 (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Huhu,

ich denke eher das es sich um  __ Froschbiss (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae) Handelt in der Auktion

lg Mario


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo Mario,

__ Froschbiss kannst Du ausschließen, denn der bildet weder Knollen noch lanzettliche Blätter im Austrieb. Es ist definitiv eine tropische Seerose auf dem Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe heuer in meinem Teich auch ein Mini-Seeröschen gefunden und darüber in - Eigene Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen Beitrag #1 ( weit unten)- berichtet und Fotos dazu eingestellt. Leider ist es mir eingegangen und so  werde ich nie erfahren was daraus hätte werden wollen. Könntest du dir die Fotos von dem Winzling einmal anschauen? Vielleicht kannst du mir sagen von welcher meiner tropischen Seerosen es abstammte. Der Farbe nach von meiner unbekannten Aquarien-Seerose, die den ersten Winter im Teich nicht überlebt hat.

Mit Dank im Voraus und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede



//https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40190/?q=Erfahrungen+tropischen+Seerosen


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Du nicht nur Kindel sondern auch Sämlinge bei Deinen Seerosen hast. Der Samen von tropischen Seerosen ist unglaublich robust und auch Minusgrade machen ihm nichts aus. Ich hatte in diesem Jahr ein paar spontane Sämlinge in einem 25 cm tiefen Blechbecken. Da dieses Jahr keine Seerosen dort drin gehalten wurden, muss der Samen vom Vorjahr stammen und im Becken überwintert haben - im Freiland und ohne jeglichen Schutz.

Die Viviparie bei den tropischen Seerosen kommt von Nymphaea micrantha, und Deine weiße Seerose sieht dieser Wildart recht ähnlich. Das Muster auf den Blättern wird dominant vererbt, daher ist Madame Ganna Walska wohl nicht an Deinen neuen Seerosen beteiligt.


----------



## Mario09 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> __ Froschbiss kannst Du ausschließen, denn der bildet weder Knollen noch lanzettliche Blätter im Austrieb. Es ist definitiv eine tropische Seerose auf dem Bild zu sehen.



huhu,

 mh ja da hast du recht ...wieder was glernt und was neues im Auge 

lg Mario


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für deine hilf-und lehrreichen Informationen, besonders auch die Dominanz der Blattmusterung bei Ganna Walska betreffend, deren Vermehrung über Kindel ich jahrelang erfolglos probiert habe. Dass alle viviparen, tropischen Seerosen Nymphaea micrantha im Stammbaum haben wusste ich bis jetzt nicht. Meine unbekannte Aquarien-Seerose könnte aber vielleicht eine N. micrantha gewesen sein. Könnte sie auch für meine sonderbar gemusterte Seerose verantwortlich sein? Ich habe nirgendwo eine ähnliche Abbildung gefunden.

Mindestens vier dieser „gemusterten“ Seerosen habe ich unter den vielen Tinas bis jetzt ausgemacht. Eine verblühte Knospe habe ich heute aus dem Teich genommen, geöffnet und fotografiert, denn leider gibt es davon gerade keine neue Blüte. Auffällig an dieser Seerose ist, dass die eher schlanken Knospen nie ganz geschlossen sind und die Spitzen etwas gedreht und geneigt sind. Die Blätter sind oft  deformiert und nur selten so schön herzförmig geformt wie auf einem der Fotos. Auch die Blüten sind nicht immer regelmäßig, wie ein älteres Foto zeigt. Trotzdem müssen auch  diese Seerosen aus einer meiner vier bzw. drei Tropischen hervorgegangen sein, da die Ganna Walska wegen der fehlenden Blattmusterung ausscheidet. Ich finde diese (mir) unbekannten Seerosenblüten sehr  interessant und hoffe, dass die Pflanzen  den Winter überleben werden. 
Wie bei allen tropischen Seerosen in meinem Teich, werde ich vor meiner Abreise nur den größten Teil der Blüten und Blätter abnehmen wie jedes Jahr, sonst nichts. Und natürlich hoffen, dass sie wieder gut über den Winter kommen.


                 


          


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mickeymuc (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Miniseerose für Aquarium geeignet?*

Hallo Riffraff,

Ich denke die angebotene Seerose ist die Art, die im Aquarienhandel als N. stellata verkauft wird, übrigens für viel weniger Geld als die angegebenen 15 €. Besorg Dir doch in einem Zoogeschäft eine Knolle und versuch es mal - die Kleinen sind hart, und wenn es zu kalt wird ziehen sie sich in ihre Knolle zurück.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Werner,

auch heuer habe ich wieder einen Sämling am feuchten Teichrand gefunden und ganz vorsichtig herausgenommen und etwa 15 cm tief ins Wasser gesetzt. Meine Hoffnung, dass er sich zur blühenden Pflanze entwickelt war sehr gering, denn ich habe öfter schon gelesen, dass Sämlinge tropischer Seerosen eher selten zur Blüte gelangen. Gar nicht damit gerechnet habe ich mit der Aquarienpflanze, die mir  im Winter 2011-2012 eingegangen ist. Trotzdem, sie ist es und ist heute im Teich aufgeblüht, wenn auch viel kleiner als die ursprüngliche Pflanze. Leider habe ich sie erst am Abend, etwa um 19 Uhr  entdeckt, als sie gerade im Begriff war sich zu schließen.

 




 


 


 


Was meinst du Werner, ist es eine Micrantha, wie du vermutet hast? Können Samen überhaupt so lange überleben, die Mutterpflanze ist ja schon vor drei Jahren eingegangen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (30. Aug. 2014)

Dass tropische Rosen im (offenen) Aquarium blühen, ist mit HQI Licht (oder entsprechend starken LED´s) darüber möglich. Bei Leuchtstoffröhren stoßen die Blüten leicht an die Röhren, wodurch sie einen Sengschaden erleiden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

